

Have Studies Linking Trading Performance and Testosterone Caused Bad Behavior? - cwan
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2009/12/have-studies-finding-links-between-trading-performance-and-testosterone-encouraged-bad-behavior.html

======
joe_the_user
Is he saying that these studies are encouraging traders to take steroids? That
_would_ be a way to fuel "testosterone-based behavior" and it would get
_really_ dangerous quickly.

Of course, I can see no mention of that in the article, just enticing
suggestions...

